# Gnar Passat makes a Gnar Passat



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

Alright well I'm making a new thread now that I have most of my management done... 

I'm bagging my 2000 Passat Wagon. I used to be on coils but I sold them to help get parts for my airride set up. 

Here she is!

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view



















Sold the wheels and suspensions so now my car has some 4x4 status going on..

My name is Austin I'm 18 and I live in Southern Cali. Helped Ricky bag is sick mk5 GTI 

Now on with my set up.

1x - 5 Gallon 7 port Aluminum Tank
1x - 400c Viair Compressor
1x - 3/8 SMC Watertrap
2x - Dual Needle Viair 160 psi Gauges
1x - Single Needle Viair 160 psi Gauge
8x - ASCO 3/8 Valves
1x - AVS 7 Switchbox
65 ft - 1/8 Airline
55 ft - 1/4 Airline
10 ft - 3/8 Airline
1x - 110/145 Pressure Switch
1x - 40amp Relay
1x - 4 gauge Amp Wiring kit from Fry's Electronics
75 ft - 18 gauge Wire.
A **** load of fittings!

I'm waitng for airlift to come out with there B5 bag set up. Then I plan to go with there entire set up.

Bagyard and Masontech are both very attractive products but I don't want to deal with either of the company's customer service issues... So I like to say patience brings good things 


So I started with running to Fry's electronics and getting a 4 gauge amp wiring kit. Then ran ith through my car...

Basically I sent it through my fire via going through my ECU box in the engine bay then down above the peddle assembly and from the along the lower trim next to the door sill all the way to the back of my car.



















Then I started polishing my air tank.. This thing was crazy fun :banghead: WEnt to harbor freight got a kit to turn my power drill into a polishing wheel and then polished it with red rogue first then white. Then used good ol mothers polish with some micro fibers.. This picture is it half way done. Oh and also sanded with 220, 320, 400, 600, 800, 1000, 1200, and 1500










I also added this swith to my dash to control my fog lights  I was going to integrate them into my regualar headlight switch but I wanted to have the ability to have them on by themselves and whenever I want..... I don't have a euro switch.. But my new switch looks pretty oem to me 










Later you will see me add my compressor kill switch on the other side.

I just want to say now... Will from Bagriders freakin rocks. Best customer service ever! I called him so much asking all kinds of questions and making all kinds of orders and he evenetually started answering my calls saying How's it going Austin?? haha Always helpful and always interested in my build.

SO with that here's the first box he sent me 



















I started opening up all my stuff 










I relized I never specified that I wanted 160psi gauges so I let will know and he had the new gauges shipped out same day!

The AVS switch box is really nice quality.










Here's my collection of airlines










Lots of fittings 










Fittins and water trap 










More to come in a hour or so.


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

I cut the floor and spare wheel well ring out. I know my ring looks like fart.. I cleaned it up later plus I wont be showing it to any on e



















and then the test fit of the tank on my new floor.



















And I did get one of those awesome add-a-circuit things  Very handy.



















I have a 14 gauge wire running behind my steering wheel assembly and behind my stereo. It runs to my kill switch then under my center console, then under the carpet, then under the rear seats, then through the rear side panel then through the rear bumper and into the spare wheel compartment... I know a little excessive but I wanted it all to be cleeeeaaaaan..


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

went with the 444's eh? good choice man! :thumbup:


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

Sick wagon dude. I'm really feeling the wheels on that car.


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

Sweet wagon. It's going to look great when done.

ps love the plaid pillars


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Nice job on the polished tank Austin, I am gonna to call today about UPS picking up the broken gauge panel.


----------



## rickyislazy (Mar 24, 2008)

Can't wait! :thumbup:


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

HEre's another picture of my car all torn apart...










Took out my center console and drilled a hole for the controller wire to go through










Close up











ANd that red accessory wire that I have coming from my dash runs under the carpet. Here's a glimpse of it next to my E-brake










Then it runs under the carpet to under the seat.











ANd then runs through the side panel of the back of my wagon... This is where it meets up with the power wire... (Blue)










Here's my rear panel and the wires running through it.










Here's a view of my wag as is... All torn apart.


----------



## rickyislazy (Mar 24, 2008)

Update:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Lookin good Austin. It's def. a b*tch to run all the lines/wires through the car. haha. Can't wait to see more pics man. Great job so far!


----------



## FirstVDub (Apr 6, 2008)

looks like my old setup...i love it :thumbup:


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

FirstVDub said:


> looks like my old setup...i love it :thumbup:


 thanks


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

nice work so far. love the hardwood.:thumbup:


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

More Pics 



























































































Compressor kill switch










My crazy living room.... I remember looking at a thread captian obvious made in the DIY sticky and ihe was talking about how his room mate siad it looked like he was building a bomb.. thats exactly how this **** feels :laugh:


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

Going to upload more on the next page


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

All my valve assemblies tightened 










Switch box set up.










Spare wheel well set up in the making 










Time for wood flooring 










This stuff is awesome










I sprayed some spray adhesive down first then snapped all the pieces together. just one pack of $22 wood flooring from lowes 










A clean work enviornment is the key to safety 










and then I laid down the floor


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Lookin good Austin. It's def. a b*tch to run all the lines/wires through the car. haha. Can't wait to see more pics man. Great job so far!


Dude tell me about it!!!!  thanks bud!


----------



## BlsdEsquire (Mar 3, 2010)

Great thread!! Keep it up Bro! :thumbup::beer::thumbup:


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

just got my wheels today  lets jsut say there wide..... 18x10 et 25 all around  gonna go with a 225/35/18 or 215/35 18  hehehehe I'll post pics tonight


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

looking good man, loving the wood floor :thumbup:

i could have sworn you said that you were going to get a bike rather than doing air, looks like you made the right decision :beer:


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

_Dirty_ said:


> looking good man, loving the wood floor :thumbup:
> 
> i could have sworn you said that you were going to get a bike rather than doing air, looks like you made the right decision :beer:


haha yeah I was gonna get a bike..... than I relized **** I got a passat and these thigns are so ****ing badass  wheel pics will be updated tonight.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Where are t3h pics of wheelz?!


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

ricky came over the stp miro test fit  18x10 et 25. ricky is real good with the pics.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Wowwww..that poke is so mean. Crazy


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

definatly. thats what I'm looking for :laugh: gonna be running 215/35/18 and to camber in the rears. fronts I'm goint to have to cut my strut tower to let the upper control arms go up into the engine bay


----------



## jachong (Mar 16, 2008)

GnarPassatWagon said:


> __
> Image uploading. Refresh page to view


I know that this is old (and odd)... but can you recall the specs of these wheels/tires. 

Thanks!
:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Looking so good Austin! :beer::beer:

I like the poke, the Air Lift Passat kit will be so sick on this thing


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

jachong said:


> I know that this is old (and odd)... but can you recall the specs of these wheels/tires.
> 
> Thanks!
> :thumbup:


haha sure can! 18x8.5 and 18x9.5 with a et 32 up front and et 35 in the back. and 215/35/18 up front and 225/40/18 in the rear. DIamond back tires


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Looking so good Austin! :beer::beer:
> 
> I like the poke, the Air Lift Passat kit will be so sick on this thing


Thanks will  I love the poke to! still would like to get some good camber going in the rear. I'm ready for that airlift kit when ever it comes around!!


----------



## jachong (Mar 16, 2008)

GnarPassatWagon said:


> haha sure can! 18x8.5 and 18x9.5 with a et 32 up front and et 35 in the back. and 215/35/18 up front and 225/40/18 in the rear. DIamond back tires


Great info! Thanks!

About the wheels, from which MB they came from?

Cheers~!:beer:


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

Nice updates. Going to look killer. Keep it up! Are you pulling the rear fenders at all, or just cambering them in?


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

fasttt600 said:


> Nice updates. Going to look killer. Keep it up! Are you pulling the rear fenders at all, or just cambering them in?


I might pull them a tad. Gonna see what camber will do for me first  I'd rather have the look of camber then pulled fenders. 

Your build is looking awesome btw fasttt600 I love the detail. Keep it up!


----------



## StevenHenriksen (Feb 13, 2009)

Looking sick man! I love the new wheels


----------



## RobbDizzle (Aug 22, 2007)

subscribing. This build is sick...and the wheels will be epic.


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

thanks guys thats what I'm hoping for.  Just got the relay and power distributer all hooked up. it's looking real good and my tank is holding pressure! woot woot. my kill switch works beautifully .


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

been working hard to wire all the valves... it's been fun...ish haha  updates to come.


----------



## plush-automotive (Oct 26, 2009)

looks awesome dude, can't wait to see it finished any ideas on when the airlift kit will be out?


----------



## mk6_myke (Jul 16, 2009)

Great thread..im def watching for the finish... ish is gonna be sick!:thumbup:


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

plush-automotive said:


> looks awesome dude, can't wait to see it finished any ideas on when the airlift kit will be out?


thanks man  airlift is sapposed to come out with it anyweek... haha Will at bagriders has been keeping me updated on it. SO as soon as I know. I'll let you know


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

nice job austin, You got me all excited once you posted the pictures with the wheels. Can't wait.


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

Sick grocery getter!


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone  Indeed! ^^^ alright I finally got around to uploading some pics of my strut tower trimming... It's ugly for now but I will be cleaning it up later on.


----------



## blakwag (Aug 13, 2001)

awesome man. were you going to weld a cap of sorts over that?


----------



## RobbDizzle (Aug 22, 2007)

Damn that trim job does look pretty rough lol.  Can't wait for more pics though...those Miro's are going to look proper.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

GnarPassatWagon said:


>


 Austin, you got mad balls man. lol. And I'm lovin that camber. Sucks those 10s right in. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 04grocerygetter (Mar 29, 2009)

hey did u finish baggin it, or did u buy coilovers?

thanx


----------



## VW-Pssst (Jun 10, 2007)

04grocerygetter said:


> hey did u finish baggin it, or did u buy coilovers?
> 
> thanx


He went with Coils.... Sissy:laugh:


----------



## 04grocerygetter (Mar 29, 2009)

VW-Pssst said:


> He went with Coils.... Sissy:laugh:




any pix of your car with bags?


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

this build looks really good so far! The miros work great with your fenders too


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

hehehe yes I went static for now cause airlift hasnt released the kit for the passat yet... so I am enjoying being slammed out of my mind on my stocks right now. just ordered tires for the miro's  if someone would have given me the cash to get bagyards.. then I'd be bagged. Stance is going to be very similar on coils.


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

GnarPassatWagon said:


> hehehe yes I went static for now cause airlift hasnt released the kit for the passat yet... so I am enjoying being slammed out of my mind on my stocks right now. just ordered tires for the miro's  if someone would have given me the cash to get bagyards.. then I'd be bagged. Stance is going to be very similar on coils.


 start slingin the rock.... post up some pics when the miro's are on.


----------



## VRDubssat (Oct 6, 2006)

GnarPassatWagon said:


> hehehe yes I went static for now cause airlift hasnt released the kit for the passat yet... so I am enjoying being slammed out of my mind on my stocks right now. just ordered tires for the miro's  if someone would have given me the cash to get bagyards.. then I'd be bagged. Stance is going to be very similar on coils.


 yeah man I here ya, i spoke with will when he was down my way for h2o about any kind of timeline for the struts and it was really all depending on the market and at that moment it supposedly wasnt very strong. I know he was gathering tallys at h20 in regards to what customers would like to see next from airlift and i am pretty sure mk1 and b5 platforms were the leading to vote getters.


----------



## VW-Pssst (Jun 10, 2007)

04grocerygetter said:


> any pix of your car with bags?


 Surely. 










GnarPassatWagon said:


> hehehe yes I went static for now cause airlift hasnt released the kit for the passat yet... so I am enjoying being slammed out of my mind on my stocks right now. just ordered tires for the miro's  if someone would have given me the cash to get bagyards.. then I'd be bagged. Stance is going to be very similar on coils.


 You know I'm just yanking your chain! I love your wagon. :beer::thumbup:


----------



## AngusBeef (Mar 27, 2006)

VW-Pssst said:


> Surely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Saw you on Rt 2 a while back, I was in an 01 black wolfs with coils and gli kit, car looks sweet rollin :beer:


----------



## 04grocerygetter (Mar 29, 2009)

GnarPassatWagon said:


> hehehe yes I went static for now cause airlift hasnt released the kit for the passat yet... so I am enjoying being slammed out of my mind on my stocks right now. just ordered tires for the miro's  if someone would have given me the cash to get bagyards.. then I'd be bagged. Stance is going to be very similar on coils.


 hey - can you post some pix..looking to get static asap on my wagon:biggrinsanta:


----------



## VW-Pssst (Jun 10, 2007)

AngusBeef said:


> Saw you on Rt 2 a while back, I was in an 01 black wolfs with coils and gli kit, car looks sweet rollin :beer:


 Oh word! Thanks:beer: 

gotta pm :thumbup:


----------



## 2point0jetta (Jul 22, 2009)

Wish I could do this to my wagon :thumbup:


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

looking good


----------

